
Too Much CO2 Has an Unnerving Effect on the World's Trees, New Study Finds - makerofspoons
https://www.sciencealert.com/too-much-co2-makes-trees-live-fast-and-die-young-says-study
======
MurMan
Two of the three peer reviewers didn't agree with how the study extrapolated
results to predict the effect on carbon. One reviewer wrote, "The conclusion
about neutralizing the carbon sink ignores forest management ..."

Using a static analysis to predict complex system behavior seldom works.

I'm wondering about how a tree becomes unnerved.

------
stuntkite
A friend of mine some years ago, who is a civil engineer now, at the time a
student was telling me that timber is getting less and less reliable as a
building material. At the time we thought this was about how it was harvested.
Which to some degree I guess it kind of is, but the CO2 causing overgrowth and
less strength makes a ton of sense.

~~~
m0zg
I hope we switch to concrete and brick like the rest of the world. To pay a
million dollars for a glorified wooden shed is undignified.

